# The Old Believers in Russia and the Time of Troubles



## freygeist (Jun 2, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_m2RJhESkH8

Video on Odysee: The Genocide of Russia's Old Believers

The Genocide of Russia's Old Believers_​


Video about the communists genocide against the Old Believers in Russia, so possibly remnants of the Old World.

_"You must understand. The leading Bolsheviks who took over Russia were not Russians. They hated Russians. They hated Christians. Driven by ethnic hatred they tortured and slaughtered millions of Russians without a shred of human remorse. The October Revolution was not what you call in America the "Russian Revolution." It was an invasion and conquest over the Russian people. More of my countrymen suffered horrific crimes at their bloodstained hands than any people or nation ever suffered in the entirety of human history. It cannot be understated. Bolshevism was the greatest human slaughter of all time. The fact that most of the world is ignorant of this reality is proof that the global media itself is in the hands of the perpetrators." _*- Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn*


----------



## dreamtime (Jun 2, 2021)

This is an old post of mine from Reddit about the Old Believers in Russia:

*The last keepers of the old knowledge were persecuted everywhere on the planet, in Russia this is remembered as 'Time of Troubles' followed by the Schism (Raskol)*

The Schism is similar to the Reformation in Europe, and created the 'Old Believers' movement in Russia which refused to obey the new order. Thanks to a comment on wildheretic.com, I just discovered this part of Russian history.

It is another example of the destruction or rewriting of history in the 17th Century, which was not a local event, but happened in every single relevant culture on our planet.

The wave of terror that swept over South America, North America, Europe and Russia and later Africa and Asia in the name of for example Religion or Colonization was interconnected and had a single goal. Only modern historians do not see how all if this was related.

There is a single common thread in what kind of people were persecuted, and it becomes obvious now that it was people with a certain kind of lifestyle, a lifestyle that opposed a centralized ruling entity and power structure. Nowadays when historians talk about difference in religious beliefs it is hard to think about why a few trivial difference should result in such a schism, but they are symptoms of another way of life, a way of life that based on respect, decentralization, love, dignity, truth, etc..

A way of life very dangerous to a tiny parasitic elite that wants to feed off the masses.

This wave of terror was so successful that it laid the foundation of a society without any moral and spiritual roots and community bonds, and produced people dependent on the state.

When the Thirty Years War in Europe was over and had successfully broken the backbone of it's population in 1648, it only took 5 years until the same psy-op was conducted on the Russian people.

After a volcanic eruption in Peru (supposedly) and the following climate changes, one third of the Russian people had died at the Beginning of the 17th Century in the Famine of 1601-1603. It started a process that is surprisingly similar to the official narrative of the Thirty-Years War in Europe: We are told Protestants, Catholics and Swedish, German and Polish Armies all came together in a gigantic idiotic war supplemented with civil uprisings, lootings and Tartarian Hordes depopulating the south Borders of Russia. Entire cities destroyed and depopulated. Sometimes by Protestant forces, sometimes by Catholics.

It was a time of moral decay and these times especially people with high moral values became easy targets, while ruthless people had a higher chance of survival. This shock was probably already enough to sever the spiritual roots of the people to a very high degree.

After the people had been weakened, the same operation that before had eliminated the old way of life in Central Europe was brought to Russia in 1653 with the reforms of Patriarch Nikon.

In contrast to the times of the 'Reformation', this time even the official history admits that it was an attempt to suppress an independent way of life and change religion into a centralized power structure.

The 'Old Believers' movement was born, after a formalized Church was created to form a new power structure. Only opportunists accepted the new structures, while those who still lived the old way either committed suicide or defended themselves against the oppressors. The Solovetsky Monastery, located on an island in the northern parts of Russia, was the stronghold of defense against the new order, and also hosting most of the ancient books. The structure was remarkable as the buildings were equipped with water pipes and a sewage system. Due to it's strategic position the Monastery had become one of the richest in whole Russia, and owned enormous amounts of lands in the surrounding area. It seems it was conquered after around 8 years of defending, most inhabitants were then killed and the old books probably destroyed. Then it was abandoned for decades, as the tsar did not want to encourage an independent fort in such a remote area.

Similar to the Thirty Years War in these Russian Time of Troubles the official list of causes is a similar chaos of different unrelated conflicts. What a coincidence that every time before a group wants to suppress old spritual knowledge a couple of nations pop up and start senseless wars.

In reality the same forces that had just reshaped the power structures of Europe moved towards Russia, replacing the people that lived there with European Aristocrats and Intellectuals, essentially creating a new society and erasing the complete Russian history.

Books were forbidden. Books were burned. Books were rewritten by the Synod. Spiritual Leaders were killed.

_"It soon became obvious that Nikon had used this reform for the purpose of centralization of the church and strengthening of his own authority. Nikon's forcible introduction of the new divine service books and rituals caused a major estrangement..." (Wikipedia)_​
In this situation of despair, many Old Believers were certain the Anti-Christ had arrived and a gripping sense of hopelessness and fear ensued. Many fled towards Siberia, The Far Eastern parts of Russia and other remote regions.

We are told the protests started because the new Church wanted to announce "hallelujah" three times instead of two or spelled the name of Jesus in a slightly different way than originally. This is obviously ridiculous and hides the fact that in reality it was about the suppression of the lifestyle of the Old Believers, a lifestyle based on self determination, autonomy, and their own set of rules independent from a central authority. Since every community lived a different kind of lifestyle, there simply did not exist any kind of official canon. The only thing that united them all was their freedom from a central power structure installed to enslave and dominate humanity. The true contents of their belief system is not recorded in official history.

Some of the Old Believers are practicing to this day, and thanks to the vast areas of Russia apparently some communities still exist. This is probably why the spirit of truth still lives within the Russian soul, even though the communist genocides have left its mark. Some still know what happened between 1650 and 1900, and still refuse to obey to the state. In contrast to Europe or America, more parts of the true history survived the Schism, so that it is still easily possible from the official history to conclude what really happened.

While Europeans are completely disconnected from their history thanks to the Reformation Lie, Russians still know that the Schism targeted old knowledge and spirituality.

It is obvious that an operation like this can only be successful with the rewriting of all areas of history, not only religion. Thus it makes it clear that we have no idea nowadays what life was like before this cultural genocide. It seems this genocide correlated with the renaming of the Russian Tartary into Russia, and the complete obliteration of the Nation called 'Great Tartary' from history, which was probably a lose association or union of autonomous communities living under a mutual banner until the end of the Middle Ages.


Time of Troubles - Wikipedia
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_famine_of_1601–03
Raskol - Wikipedia
Self-immolation - Wikipedia
Old Believers - Wikipedia
Solovetsky Monastery - Wikipedia
old looking structures on the Solovetsky Islands: Solovetski-eilanden · Oblast Archangelsk, Rusland, 164070, Google Maps, Damba Na Ostrov B.muksalma · Соловецкие острова,Архангельская область, Rusland, Google Maps, Google Maps, Google Maps, Google Maps, Google Maps
Synod - Wikipedia
Mud flood in the 19th century? - Page 7 - The Wild Heretic


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jun 2, 2021)

I have a great deal of empathy with the scenario proposed above and have had for quite some time.  For some reason though, if it could be compared to a meal, I find it unsatisfying - there's something lacking that leaves me unfulfilled.

There's always a danger of over-simplification in terms of perception with respect to such explanations, not so much in their presentation, but in their reception. I'm as guilty as anyone else in that I immediately go to the 'black & white' polarity. By that I mean good vs. evil, goodies vs. baddies and from there I look for the repetition of that pattern for confirmation. I think that's the problem - for me there's no consistent pattern that indicates 'black vs. white' (and I'm not speaking racially here btw.).

These initial events that precipitated the destruction of the Old World System are, to me, perfectly plausible. However, when I extrapolate them into the recent past and the present, then they don't fit the bill somehow. There's something missing - perhaps not the shades of grey, but maybe totally new colours - other factions who became enmeshed in a power struggle with the original 'kabal', formed splinter groups, made alliances, got wiped out., etc. and these events have also been disguised as our 'history'... who knows?

Perhaps I'm just making it all far too complicated, but I'm hungry for the second course.


----------



## Kike (Jun 2, 2021)

Yea This Happend Everywhere in the world. Genocides in Africa, Asia, Polynesian Islands, Middle  East


----------



## dreamtime (Jun 5, 2021)

Well, 1666 (Fire of London, Apostasy of Kabbalist Sabbatai Zevi)  is certainly a date the satanic PTB like:

Those Russian Orthodox Christians who denied the reform as “devilish,” because Nikon’s changes messed with the most sacred symbols of religion, were called the Old Ritualists, or, commonly, the Old Believers. They were anathematized at the Great Moscow Synod of 1666 – this meant that these people could no longer take part in official Russian Orthodox sacraments. Moreover, they were double-taxed, banned from gatherings and organizing chapels. These actions of the official church were met by the Old Believers with the harshest response one could imagine, collective self-immolations.​​For the Old Believers, it was no coincidence that they were anathematized in 1666. Although they counted their years from the creation of the world, they were aware of the fact that in the Julian calendar, this year was marked by the Devil’s Number. The Old Believers definitely saw this as a dark omen. But it wasn’t the only one.​​“Cyril’s Book” was a compendium of religious texts, popular in the 17th century. It contained predictions about the End of Days that would happen “during the 8th millennium from Adam” (6999/7000 from Adam came in 1492 AD; 1666 AD was 7173/7174 from Adam). It also said the Pope was the predecessor of the Antichrist who would rule in Jerusalem – and very appropriately, Nikon called his new church grounds near Moscow “The New Jerusalem.”​
How Russia's Old Believers used to burn themselves alive


----------



## Worsaae (Jun 5, 2021)

"Our enemies are setting themselves on fire"


----------



## dreamtime (Jun 5, 2021)

When he does mention the Orthodox Church he is often critical of it. One of his recurring themes is the sin which the Church committed in its persecution of the Old Believers - Orthodox Christians who refused to accept certain reforms of liturgical practice that were introduced in the seventeenth century. Without ever going into it very deeply Solzhenitsyn several times refers to the Old Believers as representing the genuine spirit of Old Russia. He sees the reforms of Peter the Great (when the supposedly independent patriarchate of Moscow was suppressed and the Church reduced to being a department of state after the manner of the Church of England) as an extension of the crime committed against the Old Believers.​
Source: Solzhenitsyn and the Orthodox Church

_"If I were asked today to formulate as concisely as possible the main cause of the ruinous Revolution that swallowed up some sixty millions of our people, I could not put it more accurately than to repeat: Men have forgotten God; that's why all this has happened."_  - *Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn*​


----------



## Volkhv (Jun 6, 2021)

Great film that shows the truth about the so-called "Russian Revolution". If another part were written, it would be worth mentioning the disproportionately large role of the Jewish population in participating in the terror apparatus in the USSR. It was similar in the newly formed communist Poland where the Jewish population was extremely eager to join the secret police and persecuted soldiers and civilians who didn't want to submit to the Soviet authority.

As for Christianity itself, I think Solzhenitsyn is not entirely right, that it was a war against Christianity.
The Bolshevik Revolution was to destroy the intelligentsia, the middle class, artisans, entrepreneurs and all those who were educated, read, and posed a threat to the Soviet power.
It just so happens that most of these people were of the Christian faith due to the fact that the previous Slavic beliefs were almost completely exterminated along with the old priest caste by the "peace" loving Christians. 
So I don't think there's a correlation here. This war was against the Russian people, simply.


----------



## fabiorem (Jun 6, 2021)

The musketeer in the right side of the picture is using a roman helmet, in the 17th century:


----------



## Onijunbei (Jun 7, 2021)

The Communists are just doing what the Church has been doing for centuries...


----------



## Jd755 (Jun 7, 2021)

For those who like the hidden hand gesture as a sign of something I give you the power behind the seat of religion.
The placement of the figure directly behind the seat of religion revealing in itself.
Follow the yellow brick road.
Also the four sided truncated  pyramid to the right of the seat on the worshipping side of the sea.
Chimpanzees and the monolith.

Edit to correct typos.
And add the figure is in the light facing the dark the worshippers are in he dark facing the light .How big is matey's head behind the figure in red?


----------



## enthusiast (Jun 7, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> For those who like the hidden hand gesture a sign of something I give you the power behind the seat of religion.


Is that what you mean?


----------



## feralimal (Jun 14, 2021)

This is a really interesting read.  I have also wondered whether the Old Believers were related to the Dissenters in England (and maybe elsewhere). 


> In the social and religious history of England and Wales, and, by extension, Ireland, however, it refers particularly to a member of a religious body who has, for one reason or another, *separated from the established church or any other kind of Protestant who refuses to recognise the supremacy of the established church* in areas where the established church is or was Anglican.
> 
> Originally, the term included English and Welsh Roman Catholics whom the original draft of the Nonconformist Relief Act _*1779*_ styled "Protesting Catholic Dissenters". In practice, however, it designates Protestant Dissenters referred to in sec. ii. of the Act of Toleration of *1689* (see English Dissenters). The term *recusant*, in contrast, came to refer to Roman Catholics rather than Protestant dissenters.


from Dissenter - Wikipedia (my highlighting).  Sounds like its in a similar timeframe.

Dissenters were still allowed to be buried in cemeteries, but had to go into their own 'Dissenters' section. 

Also, it is worth watching this fascinating documentary of an Old Believer - Agafia's parents fled to Siberia and lived a solitary life for a long while..

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tt2AYafET68_


----------



## CurvedBullet (Aug 1, 2021)

Kike said:


> Yea This Happend Everywhere in the world. Genocides in Africa, Asia, Polynesian Islands, Middle  East


And here in Amaru-khan - Turtle Island - as well. And much of the history of our ancients - who they were and what they looked like - here has been re-labeled as well.


----------



## dreamtime (Aug 19, 2021)

freygeist said:


> Video about the communists genocide against the Old Believers in Russia, so possibly remnants of the Old World.




Here's a link to our odysee channel, where you can still watch it without verifying your age.

Also I am providing the edited transcript from that video:

It is january 1923 and the Bolsheviks are now mopping up the last few pockets of resistance after a brutal russian civil war.​​They hold complete power in the urban and industrial centers and with tremendous sums of interest-free loans coming from the London and New York Banking Houses they begin consolidating their acquisition with armaments manufacturing and a rapid buildup of political infrastructure.​​Certain ethnic blocks are singled out for immediate liquidation. Some must wait for their demise in the coming years while others, who fall in between, are relocated thousands of miles from their homes never to see them again.​​One group in particular, the last of the old Christian holdouts, who refused to follow the state-run orthodoxy of the patriarch Nikon in 1652, had removed themselves into the dark secluded forests of the Russian north.​​They were called the Old Believers and for 250 years they lived in these vast remote hinterlands forgotten by time and history until the spring of 1923, when machines on wheels driven by soviet commissars and red army soldiers, entered those unremembered places to begin the greatest genocide in human history.​​In the lead-up to these events the bolshevik regime had made the persecution of religious groups, particularly russian orthodox christians and the utter destruction of their houses of worship, a priority.​​This was part of a program under which Lenin demanded the extirpation of all religious and cultural idealism or what he called militant atheism.​​Initially coercive public education and propaganda were tried under the auspices of the <_incomprehensible_> or ministry of enlightenment, but by 1923 the desired results were simply not being realized and over the next five years a series of legislative decrees created a system of gulags and industrial killing sectors designed to hold political and religious convicts before their transfer back east or outright execution.​​Strangely, in stark contrast to these maneuvers (and which must be noted) by the mid-1920s the bolsheviks had made peaceful alliances with numerous islamic delegations in return for their loyalty in the fight against anti-communist factions still operating in the asiatic regions of the Soviet Union.​​As a result most mosques and places of Muslim worship were left intact except in those rural outliers where local insurrectionists sided with pro-Islamic elements of the _Basmachi_ rebellion. Although all religious places of worship were nationalized by decree in 1919 many synagogues and the jewish communities attached to them remained relatively autonomous, primarily due to the fact that this ethno-religious group habitated almost exclusively in urban centers - where their cooperation was urgently needed during the period of Soviet consolidation.​​This good will however all changed a decade later during the Stalinist purges. when the Semitic elements within the Soviet power hierarchy were systematically hunted down and removed from positions of influence. When the massacres were finally over, 120 000 russian orthodox priests were shot to death. Thirty thousand of the world's most beautiful churches were raised to the ground. Two hundred thousand religious icons and ancient christian artifacts were destroyed or melted down for their gold, and some 25 million Christians were murdered for their faith. Many of whom were either buried alive in family groups or burned on mass within their own churches.​​In the two decades from the outset of the russian civil war until the german liberation of the Ukraine in 1941 the Bolshevik and Stalinist regimes would exterminate over 60 million souls either by direct execution or deliberately created famine.​​The Old Believers, or _staroobryadtsy,_ after the great schism of the 1650s relocated their communities away from the urban centers into the north country and siberia originally they were almost entirely comprised of ethnic rus, a group of people having both varangian and slavic bloodlines.​​Their form of eastern orthodox christianity was likely the earliest in slavic europe. Having a known history from the eighth century after the second council of nicaea allowed the veneration of icons, which became a hallmark of the eastern church and the inspiration for its artistic achievements.​​Its adherents did not smoke or drink. The men wear their beards long. The women dressed modestly with scarves about their heads. Their folklore was simple and wise, a mixture of old russian legends, pagan myths and early byzantine allegories.​​Old Believers elected their priests, often called preceptors, a custom for which they broke from the politicized control of the patriarch nikon in 1652. But it was the tradition of their old slavonic language and its usage as a defying token against the state, which gave them immunity to modern concepts and cultural subversion.​​This made them factionally anathema and therefore the enemies of communism. In the early stages of the civil war atrocities began to occur in the less remote communities. Many old believers took this as a sign and fled russia into the Baltic, Poland, the Ukraine, Moldavia and even as far away as Romania.​​By 1923 however, the routes along Russia's borders were strictly guarded by the Red Army and the free movement of persecuted peoples was checked. It was at this point that Lenin had had enough and Stalin, as commissar for ethnic minorities, was tasked with coordinating the checa's intelligence division with red army delegates for the expulsion of old believers in the regions to the north and east of petrograd in moscow. An area covering some 2 million square miles.​​But because no logistical plans were made for the actual relocation of these people, the outcome to such an immense enterprise could only be murder. The lorries, full of ex-convicts freshly released from the most notorious prisons in russia, made their way north in late april 1923.​​None of the men in this vanguard had ever witnessed pristine lakelands or deep pine forests before. Their brief indoctrination seminars had told them that this region was full of untapped potential, only requiring the disposal of its inhabitants and that these people were enemies of the state - the newly made state which had given these prisoners their freedom. So as soon as the first Old Believer villages were encountered, mass rape and butchery immediately ensued.​​Furthermore, Lenin expressly forbade Trotsky or any others of Jewish descent within the Soviet command structure to play a visible part in the anti-church campaign. This order had been given after the violence made towards Jewish commissars in the Ukraine a year prior where, during the early stages of a famine, while grain and livestock were being sequestered, the starving Ukrainians beat dozens of Jewish officers to death. On paper the instruction made sense, as many of the Old Believers considered the bolsheviks as a plague brought upon russia by an act of god and that jews were the chosen dispensers of this affliction. However, due to their substantial representation among the officer cadres and commissariat, hundreds of jews were compelled to take part in the campaign and the antipathy this would create in the dialogue between church elders and these representatives of the russian Soviet, made certain that talks promptly broke down.​​The first villages to be raised were in the state of _Arkhangelsk_, particularly around Nizhnyaya Toyma, where tens of thousands of Old Believers had resettled, many of whom having refused the offer of conversion in the 19th century.​​When approached by commissars inquiring about the village, church preceptors were simply asking for their names. The women would merely turn their backs on the interrogators. while some of the men would step forward and say „I am Christ“. This often infuriated the political examiners, which initially led to savage beatings but quickly escalated into church burnings and savagery.​​News quickly spread across the russian north that a Red Death was rising out of the south. But many Old Believers, having nowhere else to go, remained steadfast convinced that prayers and faith would protect them. Because communists were considered demonic, church elders and local men would stand on the outskirts of a village, making the sign of the cross, attempting to ward off the evil as it approached. But this act only incensed the more godless among the bolshevik ranks and in thousands of cases the right arms of adult males were hacked off, as a warning to others, never to raise the sign of christ before a commissar again.​​This process continued unabated until 1935 and when the spilled blood had long soaked into the earth some 10 million Old Believers had been slaughtered. The unhappy few who managed to survive. perhaps a hundred thousand souls, left their ruined old world churches behind and moved their small communities deeper into the hinterlands, losing all touch with modern humanity.​​Over the past few decades, a renaissance of the old belief has occurred throughout russia, that has spurred on feelings for rural living, a sense of spiritual direction and burgeoning national pride.​​And the historical context of these convictions cannot be overstated. For much of the distrust experienced by russians today towards the socialist, liberal and globalist policies of western states is the result of their history and therefore a part of their national character.​​Despite the ceaseless, asymmetrical culture war being waged against them by the western deep states and their satellite organizations, they will never again submit to interference in their social and political affairs, in which a purely russian moral constitution now resides. And in lieu of these facts, for those of us in the dissident right, russia and her people, despite their many faults, cannot be overlooked nor should they. With so many convictions in line with ours, be cast out of mind, when they are more than any other group, our natural allies.​


----------



## Silveryou (Oct 5, 2021)

freygeist said:


> _"You must understand. The leading Bolsheviks who took over Russia were not Russians. They hated Russians. They hated Christians. Driven by ethnic hatred they tortured and slaughtered millions of Russians without a shred of human remorse. The October Revolution was not what you call in America the "Russian Revolution." It was an invasion and conquest over the Russian people. More of my countrymen suffered horrific crimes at their bloodstained hands than any people or nation ever suffered in the entirety of human history. It cannot be understated. Bolshevism was the greatest human slaughter of all time. The fact that most of the world is ignorant of this reality is proof that the global media itself is in the hands of the perpetrators." _*- Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn*



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OC1rnpNlyGg_


----------



## Silveryou (Oct 30, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OC1rnpNlyGg_



...
Putin: Wokeness Is Dismantling The West: Cancel Culture First Happened In Russia During Bolsheviks!​...

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45gV_0owJ20_


----------



## FarewellAngelina (Oct 30, 2021)

freygeist said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_m2RJhESkH8_​
> 
> 
> Video about the communists genocide against the Old Believers in Russia, so possibly remnants of the Old World.
> ...



Maybe if Solzhenitzyn hadn't been the son of a rich landowner living in fkn luxury whilst said rich landowners workers and their families lived in abject poverty then his whining speeches would carry more authority . Comes over as a mouthpiece for the rich parasitic classes for me. I agree with his statement that "man has forgotten God" but then so have the fkn parasites . The figure 60 million resonates with the 6 million to me.
               Communism was taken over by those self appointed elitist you know whos as was the bolshevik movement - that deadly enemy of the elitists . I mean how did the Menshevik yahoo Trotsky gain control of the red army - smacks of western "intelligence" involvement . Whole western representation of Russian history is written by the kulaks, oligarchs and capitalists . 
               That's why you are all brought up to hate the bolshies . Me ,I love 'em , because TPTB hate em so much. 
And Putin talks alot of sense for a politician .


----------



## Silveryou (Oct 30, 2021)

FarewellAngelina said:


> That's why you are all brought up to hate the bolshies . Me ,I love 'em , because TPTB hate em so much.


I see a lot of love for communism by politicians and industrials all over the world. By the way, do you love the nazeeees too?


----------



## FarewellAngelina (Oct 30, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> I see a lot of love for communism by politicians and industrials all over the world. By the way, do you love the nazeeees too?


Yes. Why you ask ? Which industrialists? Communist politicians love communism,yes?

Engels was from a devout christian family. Marx was his allotted parasite.


----------



## Silveryou (Oct 30, 2021)

FarewellAngelina said:


> Yes. Why you ask ? Which industrialists? Communist politicians love communism,yes?
> 
> Engels was from a devout christian family. Marx was his allotted parasite.


I asked to better understand your point of view. But I failed to understand it because it seems obvious to me that Marx was on the same page of the big families out there, being of their same stock. These guys change religion at their whim, so it's a superficial aspect in my opinion. Putin confirms the conquest of Russia by a coup from that same people who hated the Russian monarchy and christianity for well known reasons. I don't really see how is it possible to reconcile Bosheviks and Nationalsocialists other than saying that the mustache guy was an homosexual arabic jew, like some unhinged guy out there proposes with some success. That's why I see love for communism everywhere and absolute hate for the nazeeeeees (I am talking about the big media here). Here an example: Opinion | Happy Birthday, Karl Marx. You Were Right! (Published 2018)


----------



## FarewellAngelina (Oct 30, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> I asked to better understand your point of view. But I failed to understand it because it seems obvious to me that Marx was on the same page of the big families out there, being of their same stock. These guys change religion at their whim, so it's a superficial aspect in my opinion. Putin confirms the conquest of Russia by a coup from that same people who hated the Russian monarchy and christianity for well known reasons. I don't really see how is it possible to reconcile Bosheviks and Nationalsocialists other than saying that the mustache guy was an homosexual arabic jew, like some unhinged guy out there proposes with some success. That's why I see love for communism everywhere and absolute hate for the nazeeeeees (I am talking about the big media here). Here an example: Opinion | Happy Birthday, Karl Marx. You Were Right! (Published 2018)


My point of view  . Anything that I have been taught to believe by TPTB I regard as nothing but brainwash . The further we get away from these events in time then the more bullshit we are told about them. The national socialists cared about all "classes" of their society, from their hardworking poor to their cretinous inbred rich . 

Fortunately , not really , I am old enough to have witnessed this rewriting of history in my lifetime . My father and other relatives were around at the time of these events . 

Incidentally , what's not to hate about the parasitic monarchies who leech from a nations prosperity . 

Unfortunately I can't read the the article you linked without subscribing to the NY times but since it's about Marx I won't worry about it. I agree with you about Marx .Marxism is not communism and is not Bolshevism . 

Where is this love of communism in big media?


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 30, 2021)

Let's keep this discussion focused on the history of the Old Believers in Russia.


----------



## FarewellAngelina (Oct 30, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Let's keep this discussion focused on the history of the Old Believers in Russia.


Actually I was originally pointing out that the OP statement that the "Communist genocide" of the old believers would have better been described as TPTBs genocide in my opinion .


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 30, 2021)

FarewellAngelina said:


> Actually I was originally pointing out that the OP statement that the "Communist genocide" of the old believers would have better been described as TPTBs genocide in my opinion .



That's splitting hairs and probably means that you somehow emotionally identify with communism. There's nothing in the roots of communism that suggests it had noble roots.

I suggest you look into the following book: The Socialist Phenomenon

The roots of communism as described in this book have some parallels with socialist movements in antiquity, but they don't really have a lot in common. So we can't really say that communism is rooted in these socialist ideals lived by the Christian Heretics for example.


----------



## FarewellAngelina (Oct 30, 2021)

I don't really want to read a book written in 1975 with a foreword by Kulak Solzhenitsyn . Of course I emotionally identify with the only political system designed with the noble roots of ending poverty ,greed and the rich mans cycle of war . Pity it got subverted by those parasitic types.
I'll say goodnight cos politics  is one o those things we shouldn't argue about


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 31, 2021)

FarewellAngelina said:


> roots of ending poverty ,greed and the rich mans cycle of war .



Thats not its roots. What you talk about is what it promised. communism itself is rooted in something deeply collectivist, satanic and anti-life.

If you dont want to read books that question your beliefs, maybe you can cite some historical sources that show your noble communism roots.



> politics is one o those things we shouldn't argue about



You are the only one here making this about black and white politics.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Oct 31, 2021)

FarewellAngelina said:


> Communism was taken over by those self appointed elitist you know whos as was the bolshevik movement - that deadly enemy of the elitists



My personal take on that is exactly the opposite - Communism and the bolshevik movement were the creation of the "self appointed elitist you know whos." 

"In his book, ‘The Transcendental Universe’ published twenty-four years before the Russian Revolution, C. G. Harrison speaks of “the next great European war” and of how the “national character” of the Slavic peoples would “enable them to carry out experiments in Socialism, political and economical, which would present innumerable difficulties in Western Europe.

"Harrison,was a strange mixture of English occultist and Anglican Christian. He was described as a “mysterious and unknown figure” who obviously had an unrivalled source of information. He claimed that a particular secret elite, which he doesn’t mention by name, had planned these events so that “the Russian Empire must die that the Russian people may live.”

"This was all being said in 1893, 21 years before the First World War."

"This experiment in Socialism got underway in Portugal by means of a revolution in 1910 followed by a severe persecution of the Catholic Church throughout the country. After a chaotic period, Portugal entered into the First World War believing it would consolidate the country, prevent Spanish invasion and secure their overseas colonies. However, it had the opposite effect and by the time of the materialisations in Fatima, there was a dictatorship in power and an easing of relations with the Vatican."

"The assassination of Rasputin, December 1916, put paid to the the last representative of native opposition to western esoteric plans for Russia. He was murdered by Prince Yussopov, a Freemason initiated in Oxford; the murder was assisted by the British Secret Service. _Source_"


----------



## Blackdiamond (Oct 31, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/R-FHlYojjMc_


Talks a bit about these topics and the rest is a beautiful film if you like the north / old south.


----------



## dreamtime (Mar 25, 2022)

The calendar reform of the Bolsheviks: How Russia Lost 13 Days of Its History Overnight

Why Russia has 2 calendars and how it lost 13 days of history

It took until 1918 for the ruling forces to succeed in taking away the Russians' calendar and thus their past - for centuries the Orthodox Christians had resisted the Gregorian calendar, so difficult was the destruction of Russian culture for the anti-traditional forces.

Vladimir Lenin signed the decree "On the Introduction of the Western European Calendar" at the end of January 1918. The reason given for this step in the document was the need "to introduce in Russia a calendar similar to almost all cultural nations."

Already in 1830, the change to the Gregorian calendar was proposed in Russia. The Russian Academy of Sciences, infiltrated by the West, proposed to introduce a new calendar, but met with resistance.

The next attempt took place at the end of the 19th century, when a special commission was established in the Russian Astronomical Society. The institution's concluding remarks provide an answer to the question of why the introduction of the Gregorian calendar met with rigid opposition in tsarist Russia. The commission stated that "Orthodox states and all Orthodox from East and West rejected the attempts of the representatives of Catholicism to introduce the Gregorian calendar in Russia." In other words, the calendar was perceived as a kind of Catholic sabotage against the Orthodox Church.

The calendar reform served to re-date important events and, in general, to rewrite history in the process of "adapting" to new dates.

Thus, it becomes clear why the Bolshevik revolution was instigated, because the forces rooted in tradition still had enormous political power in Russia around 100 years ago.


----------



## enthusiast (Mar 25, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> How Russia Lost 13 Days of Its History Overnight


Who stole 5508 years from the Slavs?
«Давайте поговорим про календари, особенно про Византийский календарь от Сотворения Мира по которому до сих пор живут старообрядцы и сейчас по нему 7530 лето. Ну и конечно же нужно обсудить летоисчисление от Сотворения Мира в Звёздном Храме, обсудим персону Хиневича, его церковь, поговорим про Славяно-Арийские Веды и  от куда черпалась информация.»
[Let's talk about calendars, especially about the Byzantine calendar from the Creation of the World according to which Old Believers still live and now it is 7530 years. And of course we should discuss the chronology from the Creation of the World in the Star Temple, discuss the person of Khinevich, his church, talk about the Slavic-Aryan Vedas and where the information was taken from.]

I strongly recommend it. There are subtitles that can be translated.


----------



## dreamtime (Jun 22, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> This is an old post of mine from Reddit about the Old Believers in Russia:
> 
> *The last keepers of the old knowledge were persecuted everywhere on the planet, in Russia this is remembered as 'Time of Troubles' followed by the Schism (Raskol)*
> 
> ...



I found this interesting remark about the Solovetsky Monastery:

Many salteries that were owned by towns' people and that helped promote the growth of towns were taken over by force by representatives of the Grand Duke's government and by monasteries. Thus, in 1555 more than 30 salteries in Sumskaya volost were granted to the Solovetsky monastery. The Unezhinskiye and Nyukhotskiye salteries and those on the Vychegda river were also handed over and, by the 15-16th c, the largest monasteries (Solovetsky and Kirillo-Belozersky) owned most of the salteries in Belomorye. The tsarist government exempted monasteries from trading taxes and let them exploit peasants from surrounding villages and settlements, thereby promoting salt-production in the North. In 1433, Grand Duke Vasilii II even issued a special decree forbidding small-holders from digging salt wells near monasterial ones. The monasteries were thus trading in a highly profitable business especially since cooking salt was very expensive. However, fresh competition was to arise with the emergence of a new class of professional salt-producers unrelated to the peasantry.​
Science Tribune

While this post paints the Solovestky monastery in a bad light, I wonder whether it was a bit different. Since we know that the monastery was the most important stronghold of the highly spiritual old believers in the 17th century, it's hard to believe that they were consciously exploiting others.

But this salt production could partially explain why the monastery was so rich and powerful in old-world Russia.


----------

